# Retrieve 5D photos



## Marcelo Pires de Oliveira (Jan 20, 2021)

how to recover photos from Cf card in canon eos 5 D camera? I used two programs and when I connect to the PC it does not recognize the card to scan. does anyone know a way to recover the photos? thanks.


----------



## crf8 (Jan 20, 2021)

In windows does the card show up in My Computer? Just burrow down until you find the folder on the card with the images. Drag that folder to the desktop. I just use any programs except windows to get the original images in my computer.
Or, are you hooking up the camera direct to the computer? If that’s not working but a card reader for a USB port.


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Nikolas Hirees (Jan 22, 2021)

Marcelo Pires de Oliveira said:


> how to recover photos from Cf card in canon eos 5 D camera? I used two programs and when I connect to the PC it does not recognize the card to scan. does anyone know a way to recover the photos? thanks.



Hi, If the CF card fail to recognize the PC. Here are the useful ways to recover photos from corrupt CF card. 

Source: Methods to Recover Photos from Corrupt CF card - Stellar

I hope these ways help you. Thanks!


----------



## weepete (Jan 22, 2021)

If you'r PC doesn't even recognise the card you may be SOL. If you can get it to recognise it then Recuva is pretty good.


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 22, 2021)

Could depend on card reader
My older cf card reader was usb 1 and was just to slow to allow the pc to read the card


----------

